# Outlook 2011 - Messages invisibles dans la boîte d'envoi



## sbouleau (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je suis sur outlook 2011 et je suis très agacé par 2 messages "invisibles" qui restent dans la boite d'envoi. J'ai supprimé mes comptes pour faire tout disparaitre et ils restent !!!

Une idée pour les supprimer.

Merci d'avance,

Sébastien


----------



## Aliboron (22 Janvier 2012)

Déjà, tu peux commencer par une reconstruction de la base de données (tenir la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Outlook). Cela peut en effet être un signe de légère corruption de la base de données, surtout si cela persiste.

Sinon, peux-tu préciser de quel type de compte il s'agit (POP, IMAP, Exchange,&#8230 ?


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*Il est ici question d'Outlook 2011, plus particulièrement de son aspect messagerie internet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## sbouleau (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Merci de votre retour et désolé de mettre trompé de rubrique.

J'ai déjà procédé à la reconstruction de la base de donnée, mais rien n'y change.

Tous mes comptes sont en IMAP.

NB : Même quand je supprime tous mes comptes, ils persistent.

Bien cordialement,

Sébastien


----------

